# Things that make you go HUH ?



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Never Fired? Good golly I hope not...

http://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/44125110


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL. Even though I think everyone here understands what the seller means, that is pretty funny.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Kwalk3 said:


> LOL. Even though I think everyone here understands what the seller means, that is pretty funny.


The crazy thing is you can go online and buy brand new and have it shipped to your front door cheaper than this guy is selling his.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> The crazy thing is you can go online and buy brand new and have it shipped to your front door cheaper than this guy is selling his.


Haha. Some people are pretty clueless to the value of things. Seems crazy that people don't at least do a quick google search to see what the item they are selling is valued at. The other scary part is that there are probably buyers on the other end that don't check things out and overpay for things.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Not all that far off on price. Using Cabelas pricing:

P223 scope: $250 
M223 Mount: $80

Total: $330 + 22.44 (tax) = $352.44


-DallanC


----------

